# Proctectomy surgery



## CheerBear12

Hi I've got my proctectomy op scheduled for may 2nd next year eek not long. He said I'll probs spend 3-4 days in hospital and a month off work. Which I'm wary about coz I work in a shop so not sure what I will be not be able to do/do. I'm so scared but he said I shouldn't have any probs with healing..


----------



## ForeverCrohns

Hello Cheerbear12 I hope your surgery goes well and you feel great in no time. 

Please Let us know how it goes! And BTW I expect my next surgery to involve my rectum 

Best wishes! :hug:


----------



## Susan2

Hi Cheerbear.  Do you mean that you don't know whether they will give you the time off work for wound to heal? Or what you will be able to do (or not do) once you return to work?

It's good that you have been told that you shouldn't have any problems healing.

I had my proctocolectomy in 2000 and it made an enormous improvement in my life, so don't be scared. Ask any questions that you want as there are lots of us here who have had the same op. :hug:


----------



## CheerBear12

Thanks forever crohns and I will keep you posted and Susan2 they'll give me time off but not sure what I'll be able to do/not do. I don't want to do too much and cause more pain than what I'll already be in. Thank you to you both


----------



## Susan2

You'll have to take it very quietly to start with (no boot scootin', water slidin', bob sleddin' :ybiggrin and gradually increase what you do in response to how well and how quickly you heal. Gentle walking for short distances is good to begin with - I needed a stick early on, but I did have a large amount of not-so-good flesh removed. But as it heals you will be able to judge what you should and shouldn't do.


----------



## CheerBear12

How much pain were you in and how long for? Thanks for that x


----------



## Susan2

Mine was not typical because I had left it far too long and the surgeon had to remove a very large amount of flesh around the rectum and anus and they left the wound open to heal from the inside. So my healing was very slow. 

They will probably release you with the stitches still in and you will get some pain until they are taken out. And your butt will be tender for a while but you can get one of those donut cushions to sit on and that will help.

Let's see if someone who had a more typical proctectomy will answer, someone like Jaano711 or KazT17. But, in the meantime, try to think ahead to the time when it will be all healed and you will be able to do almost anything you want.


----------



## CheerBear12

Thank you, will I have to ask for the cushion or will I just automatically get one? I'm such a worrier wish I wasn't sometimes I know it's only natural tho. I've got 6 months too build myself up for it don't want too lose weight like last time. Can't wait for it too be all over and to be recovered even tho I don't want it but it's the best option for me. Thanks again is it dissolvable stitches as well as staples? So dreading it x


----------



## Jaano711

:hug:Hi Cheerbear 

I suppose it was surgically sore at first, not to bad when you were lying still, the Stoma nurse made sure that I had a sheepskin to make the bed softer under my bottom, and they also hunted down a soft recliner for me out of bed. It did hurt when they got me up the morning after the op, but I can't say it really hurt too much. It did when the nurse giving me a Sponge bath rubbed it a bit to vigorously. Also hurt when I overdid the walking, lifting or sitting on it too much. 

Apparently they do not use donut cushions in Australian hospitals anymore, as they can cause more damage by separating the bottom cheeks and putting pressure on any perianal sutures. My husband got me a pressure cushion, it is made from eggshell foam, like the mattress overlays you can get. I still use it now as I am having a few healing issues.

Both of my incision, midline and perianal were done with dissolvable sutures, much nicer than staples. 

Gee you have.a bit of a wait for surgery. Best thing is to try and forget it is happening, not easy I know, be yourself into the Christmas mode and try to keep yourself distracted. You will still have plenty of time to get organised before it happens.

Let us know how you are going.:hug:


----------



## CheerBear12

Thank you will I have to ask my stoma nurse or will she just give me a pressure cushion and sheepskin/chair? will the dissolvable ones make the incision open? I know with my last one I had proper staples which had be taken out. I'm still dreading it all worried about pain etc. I was in so much pain after the last one hope it's like the same. I know I have but it will fly by not that I want it too. I'm worried about lifting etc I work in a shop. Thanks for this I'm a worrier and a pain lol :/ hope you have a great Xmas too  xx


----------



## CheerBear12

How long before you can still directly on it? I thought it would be more pain with it being open/part keyhole. I know surgery is always with pain but it was 3 and a half months last time before it went away hoping and praying its not going to be the same... So sorry about this x


----------



## KazT17

Ah Rachel, I have said before, it was nowhere near as painful as the colectomy. Try not to worry, if you are lucky you will be like me and you will sail through it. This is a horrible time for you, just waiting. I feel so free not having any problems any more. Stay positive hun xxx


----------



## CheerBear12

Thanks Kaz I'll try too but it's easier said than done  I'm a worrier always have been. So scared of everything in a way it would of been better not having a date... I think and I've got 6 months to build myself up for it. Hopefully I won't have any probs I'll let you all know how it goes xx


----------



## Springfield

Hey CheerBear,

I just had my proctectomy on Dec 18, so it's been 4 weeks.  For me, the worrying and anxiety prior to the surgery was the worst part.  Once the surgery is complete, I woke up with nothing to worry about.  It's suddenly all about recovery and you become focussed on that.

I'm not dismissing your concern.  Your worrying is certainly with good reason.  The surgery hurts, the recovery is long, and there are risks.  

You say you work in a shop, so I assume you are concerned with lifting, and mobility and such.  For me, I found my abdominal incision much easier to deal with this time than when I had my initial illestomy surgery.  The strength in my stomach muscles returned much quicker and moderate lifting is fine now (I have a playful 2 year old daughter).  Mobility is only ok, and it's awkward to get in and out of a vehicle.  I work in an office setting, and I find the long periods of sitting to be more painful than walking or lifting.

Good luck with the surgery, and the anxiety.  I am being entirely truthful when I write that the worying was much worse than the recovery has been.  I remember my sleepless nights, and the fear.  That is all gone now, and I am actually enjoying the challenge of recovery.  You will feel that way too.


----------



## CheerBear12

Thank you I've just been confirmed may 2nd and my pre op is April 11th. Makes it more real now. I am worried about everything and working in a shop with lifting, mobility only adds to it. Thanks for that. hopefully mine will be ok. I won't enjoy the challenge of recovery. How you feeling? hope your taking it easy and resting


----------



## Andrew k

Hi,
      I had my proctectomy on the 14th of December.  I also had a resection so recovery a little different. I too found the build up was worse. As being such major surgery, your bound to have anxiety. Without lying,  recovery has been hard, painful, and felt a uphill struggle. However, saying that im hoping to.go back to work next week and I'm a warehouse supervisor and pump engineer.  I also have a great deal of support from my employer. The main issue for me know is just bending and any sort of tensing on my stomach muscles. Just one particular spot. Just concentrate on recovery when you've had the surgery and your be fine. Good luck.  Let us know how you get on.


----------



## CheerBear12

Good luck with work take it easy don't lift anything too heavy. If it helps ask to only light duties for a month or so. That's what I done last time and will do this time. Good luck and let me know how you get on. I will have the same issue as you with bending and tensing stomach muscles. Was yours open & keyhole?


----------



## Andrew k

I had open surgery. They had no choice as I had the proctectomy 4 meters of small bowel removed and a hernia on my stoma to fix. So a lot in one sitting lol. Yeah I will be on light dutys for as long as it takes. Just wish this pain would do one lol.


----------



## CheerBear12

It will it'll just take time to go. That's good you have very supportive colleagues. I'm absolutely dreading it I wish I didn't worry so much sometimes it's doing my head in. My manageress said I can take as long as I need off too recover. Take it easy still and take care x


----------



## Andrew k

Least your company are supportive too. Try not to worry to much, trust me its never as bad as you think.  Although it's not a nice op, it still wasn't as bad as I was expecting. Make sure you rest up afterwards, and take care too


----------



## CheerBear12

Were you in good shape for your op as well? Thanks I will do and let me know how you get on next week


----------



## Andrew k

Not really. Was on 180mg morphine a day for pain and then after surgery I got a severe chest infection and respitory failure type 2. So a bit rubbish really lol. I'll let you know Monday how I get on.


----------



## CheerBear12

Glad your ok now and getting there  I'll let you know how I get on -.-


----------



## CheerBear12

With dissolvable stitches does that mean you don't need to get them taken out? "Regret asking this already feel stupid" lol


----------



## Absentminded

No, you don't need to have them taken out. Sometimes they don't all dissolve though, so may need a few removed.


----------



## Andrew k

They didn't use dissolvable stitches.  My stomach was stapled with about 30 odd staples.  I had to get them taken out on day 14 after surgery.  Didn't really hurt as it was still quite numb. Just got a little painful the lower they got. As for the bottom. I had normal stitches. So had to have them out to which hurt rather a lot as they were in over a week more than they should of been. I also gathered they were dissolvable but they weren't and wasn't told about having them out. They may use dissolvable but just make sure you check. I would of preferred dissolvable oness though lol.


----------



## Susan2

I had staples, too, down my stomach and they left them in for a bit longer than usual to make sure that the two sides had connected properly, so I could certainly feel them coming out. I think that they usually sew you up underneath withn non-dissolvable stitches; it's an area that is a bit more difficult to heal.


----------



## CheerBear12

I had normal staples in my stomach last time 20 odd staples and that was keyhole! He said he would use dissolvable ones but I'll ask again in may. I'm not looking forward too getting them removed if they use staples. Thanks for that


----------



## Andrew k

I was dreading having my staples removed but I can honestly say it was no where near as bad as I was expecting.  Try not to fret to much, your be fine


----------



## CheerBear12

How you feeling? Has the pain got any less?


----------



## Andrew k

Hi, Yeah feeling good today thanks for asking. The pain is quite a bit less today luckily.  I went to my gp yesterday and got some tramadol. I also got some heat pads that stick to your skin. The combination seems to have done wonders today. I built a snow man with my four year old son and one year old daughter.  Took my son down the park made another snowman lol. Wouldn't of been able to do that a few days ago. Fingers crossed it is the start of getting better. Thanks for asking, it's nice that people care.


----------



## CheerBear12

Your welcome we are here to support you no matter what. We are all part of a family an ostomy family!! hope it gets better and better for you tramadol works wonders takes the pain away but knocks me out lol. Glad you all had fun in the snow


----------

